# CBBT Storm (VIDEO)



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

After one storm blew past toward the east, I thought it was clear to launch. But I should have zoomed out on the radar because by the time I made it out to my sheepshead spot, I noticed the horizon was once again menacing. A flash in the distance prompted me to lay down my rod and put a little chop-chop in paddle back. About two thirds of the way in I noticed the shore line was disappearing... it was coming fast.

It wasn't nearly as intense as the one from two years ago, but crazy none the less. The lightning/thunder toward the end had the pucker effect turned up to 11.

Go 1080p and full screen for full effect.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

You should've been with us the night we got caught in the middle of the sound at 11pm with no bridge and non stop lightning ripping across the sky.

It was raining so hard I could barely see the front of the yak and what little hair I have on my body was standing straight up..

But the vid is awesome and so is your face


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Good times right there.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got the 3D effect. As soon as the rain started hitting in your vid, it started hitting my window sill (again)! It's a monsoon today!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, bad feeling when you are all alone and the storm hits- had that happen to me last year on the Eastern Shore- pucker factor of 11- glad you made it out OK


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

That video is Awsome! Man though I woulda been so freakin scared with that lightning on the water.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow.......


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

tight video!!! The sound was intense. Catch any sheepies though?


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

awesome video..you are definitely hardcore!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great video Rob! Love the bolt behind you at 6:46....and the crouching to the thunderous booms from above.......... got to love our Tidewater pop-up storms!!!!


----------

